# Ooh! Our new Burstner Elegance from Camper UK.... FANTASTIC!



## Sonesta

Hi Folks,

Ooh heck! I cannot stop smiling!     Yesterday we collected our brand new Burstner Elegance and we feel like we are walking on cloud nine!  We are delighted with our new motorhome and it really is our dream vehicle. We keep finding things out about her that we never knew she did or had and we spent all yesterday afternoon and most of last night playing ‘house’ with her and putting in all the stuff that we had taken out of the Auto Trail. My goodness - it’s a bigger job than what you envisage isn’t it - but at the same time I suppose it’s a good excuse NOT to put so much clobber back in! :roll: 

The hand-over conducted by Steve, was amazing and we cannot praise him enough for all the time, care and attention he went to during this proceedure. Truthfully, he is so meticulous and so thorough and is a true credit to Camper UK.  Steve also carried out all the modification and extra accessory jobs to our motorhome and my goodness, the ingenious ideas he comes up with, in order to house and hide messy TV and Sky Digi box cables etc is incredible and we are well impressed with the finished results! His attention to every little detail is commendable and every socket or item he fits is done with such care and precision. 

Whilst on the subject of Camper UK, I know I've said this before in other posts and I apologise if I am repeating myself - but I really must say it again as we are that impressed and pleased with how they treat their customers! Not only do they genuinely care about customer satisfaction, they are also such a fun loving bunch to deal with and we found this from every single member of the team. 

The lovely lady we met who does the valeting, is a sweetheart and a stickler for wanting all the motorhomes to leave the premises looking like show homes and it's clear to all, that she takes great pride in her work! 

The girls on reception are adoreable and so welcoming and approachable and it's always a pleasure to deal with them. 

The mechanics and engineers are always willing to go that extra mile and nothing ever seems too much trouble. 

Doug, the salesman, ah - I love Doug and I have a soft spot for anyone who appreciates and remembers Mrs. Slocombe's Pussy! :wink: 

Dean - now he’s a real cool guy and his attention to detail when you are buying a vehicle from him is second to none and he sure knows how to offer a good, fair and tempting deal! A very nice guy and we appreciate all his care and concern during the purchase of our dream vehicle.

Dean’s Mummy - oh what a sweet lady and boy does she make a lovely cup of coffee and never once have I seen her without a smile upon her face. 

There are so many other members of the Camper UK team that I cannot name them all but suffice to say that every one is ultra pleasant and will always give you a welcoming smile and cheery greeting whether they know you or not! 

When we were about to leave yesterday with our new motorhome I was given by Dean’s mum, the most beautiful bouquet of flowers as a thank you from Camper UK and I was really touched by such a lovely gesture. My goodness we never got anything like this when we bought our previous 2 motorhomes from Brownhills! 

To sum it all up: Our experience both with Burstner UK and Camper UK has been exemplary and we cannot recommend either of them enough. We did meet the top man from Burstner UK at the NEC and he was a true gentelman but sadly, I cannot recall his name but he did give us a bottle of champagne when we placed our order for the new van, so I will always remember his face! LOL :lol: 

Our first trip planned is to Somerset to Van Bitz for the tracker and alarm to be fitted and we are looking forward to our first trip away in our lovely new motorhome. 

Oh I feel so happy ........ isn’t life grand? 

Sue


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Congratulations on your beautiful new motorhome Sonesta, Fantastic really is the word.

Sandy


----------



## RichardnGill

We want some pictures  


Richard...


----------



## Rapide561

*Pics*

Yes, pics please!

I was thinking about you and your van last night when I was in bed, I remembered in was due on 1st March.

Bet you can't wait to get on the road

Russell


----------



## locovan

Congratulations Sue you are a lucky girl :wink: 
http://www.erento.co.uk/hire/vehicl...motorhomes-caravans/motorhome/8016000476.html


----------



## greenasthegrass

..... and the Oscar goes to Sonesta what a fantastic Oscar styley speech.

Glad you love your new van and glad it has arrived.

Greenie


----------



## eddievanbitz

Well done Sue

So often posters moan about things, and rarely do they praise and explain "why" they felt that they had recieved good service!

Glad that your please, it is a great feeling to pick up a new toy and have your expectations met and exceeded

Good luck

Eddie


----------



## Grizzly

Wow ! Please ask CamperUk to set up a branch a bit further south. On the basis of your recommendation we'd be queuing to get in on day one.

Enjoy your new van - I love the colour.

G

PS have you sent them a link to this page ?


----------



## rrusty

Well done, I hope you have many enjoyable miles in front of you.

Rusty


----------



## mygalnme

Hi Sue so pleased you got your new van and I know you will enjoy it. I second everything you say about Camper UK, I also received a bouquet on both occassions when we fetched our van and when we took the first one in for service we were taken into Lincoln and fetched back when it was ready.Like you say nothing is too much trouble for any of them and they certainly know how to treat and keep customers.
What have you called your new baby? and pics please asap.
All the Best M&T


----------



## savannah

Lovely to read such a happy enthusiastic post Sue......hope you have many happy years of travelling in her
Lynda


----------



## 1946

loooooooooooooooooooooovely.

well done. hope you have loads of fun in it.

maddie


----------



## CliffyP

I sincerely hope you have have many many years of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Mike48

I'm very pleased for you Sue and don't forget to let me know how you are getting on with the Comfortmatic. You have a fantastic van and I'm sure you will enjoy it on your very varied travels.

Following on from yesterday's thread.....I hope you've enough room for your washing machine. A picture of you using it will also be nice :wink: 

I'm getting my "little" Comfortmatic this month.


----------



## zulurita

Fantastic Sue  

Enjoy Enjoy  

And well done Camper UK  

How do you find the Burstner compared to your Auto Trail?


----------



## coppo

Hope you enjoy your new MH Sue, its lovely feeling isn't it, picking up a brand new one.

Paul.


----------



## 96299

Gotta say- I have to agree with everything that Sue has said about Camper Uk. They treated us exactly the same and the flowers for the Mrs was a nice touch. Top Company if ever there was one.

Hope you both enjoy your new rig.  

Steve


----------



## ThePrisoner

I AM NOT JEALOUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Only joking, she is a beautiful van. Enjoy  :wink:


----------



## Sonesta

Aw thank you everyone - what lovely things you say and your good wishes have added another dose of happiness to my day!  

Sue


----------



## carolgavin

Great news Sue and glad you are happy with your new van? Any names for her yet? Need piccies soon, come on get snapping! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snelly

Is it gold/brown colour tag axle and was you passing Timberland roundabout just outside of grimsby yesterday?? Saw a Burstner Elegance and thought to myself, mmm nice motorhome


----------



## GerryD

Congratulations, Sue, sounds great. I am deeply jealous as we have a 5 month wait for our new toy. Already excited and thinking how to get the most out of it.
Certainly is a great way of clearing out all of the unnecessary accessories that clutter up the old van.
Gerry


----------



## Sonesta

GerryD said:


> Congratulations, Sue, sounds great. I am deeply jealous as we have a 5 month wait for our new toy. Already excited and thinking how to get the most out of it.
> Certainly is a great way of clearing out all of the unnecessary accessories that clutter up the old van.
> Gerry


Hi Gerry,

I know how you feel as it's been 5 months since we placed our order but it soon passes and it's well worth the wait I promise you. 



Snelly said:


> Is it gold/brown colour tag axle and was you passing Timberland roundabout just outside of grimsby yesterday?? Saw a Burstner Elegance and thought to myself, mmm nice motorhome


Hi Shane,

It is a a gold colour, tag axle (well - the official name for the colour is 'champagne' actually) Ooh la la - Ill be sticking my little finger out soon and drinking out of bone china teacups!  However, it wasn't us you saw Shane, as we were not near Grimsby yesterday, instead we were on our way back from Lincoln after collecting the van from Camper UK.

I will put some pics on for those who would like to see some soon but at the moment we are up to our necks in getting everything put in, so when everything is all put away and tidy etc., I will take some shots and post them on the forum.

Sue


----------



## peedee

Grrrr...eat, I'm envious. I shall keep my eyes open for it next time I am up your way :wink: 

peedee


----------



## MaxandPaddy

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
You make me giggle Sue,so happy for you and I hope you have many enjoyable trips with her.
We will keep you to the promise of a lovely meal cooked by your hubby one day but can I skip the tea in the bone china cups and go straight to the wine served in cut crystal glasses please? :wink: 
Have fun and lets see some photos (so that I know what I am looking for at the NEC  )

Val

xxx

ps) I am working on it Sue,I am sure you know what I mean!


----------



## lalala

You are going to enjoy your new motorhome so much,
we wish you many happy holidays,
lala


----------



## jjs

Hi Sue,I know you will enjoy your new van as we have for the last 18 months,we had no intention of changing till we saw the new modal at the NEC this weekend,what a fantastic interior,I am hoping to do a deal with Doug at Camper UK tomorrow they are the best dealers i have ever dealt with.Maybe are paths will cross one day we always keep a botlel of bubbly or two on board so you will be more than welcome to a glass or three.How do you find the comfortmatic box i cannot make my mind up to get one or not. All the very best to you John.


----------



## Sonesta

jjs said:


> Hi Sue,I know you will enjoy your new van as we have for the last 18 months,we had no intention of changing till we saw the new modal at the NEC this weekend,what a fantastic interior,I am hoping to do a deal with Doug at Camper UK tomorrow they are the best dealers i have ever dealt with.Maybe are paths will cross one day we always keep a botlel of bubbly or two on board so you will be more than welcome to a glass or three.How do you find the comfortmatic box i cannot make my mind up to get one or not. All the very best to you John.


Hi John,

Ooh, the bottle or 2 or 3 of bubbly sounds wonderful, I will certainly keep you to that! 

These shows are soooooo tempting aren't they and when you step inside the new Elegance it's like there's no going back after that!  I know we were smitten immediately! 

We opted for the i810G model, which is identical to the one you saw at the NEC apart from the bedroom layout, which consists of 2 single beds, a really spacious additional wardrobe and a really large and deep drawer. I believe the i810G model is also a tad longer too. Anyway, if you should ever wish to see the i810G layout, I know there are hardly any in the country, so next time you are in the area, let me know and you are welcome to come and view ours. 

Hubby is the driver, as sadly, I've not yet summoned up the courage to drive a motorhome of any description - but as this one's an automatic, I may give it a go one day! :? Mind you - It would have to be on a very long and very straight stretch of road, with very little traffic on it though!  Therefore, as a non driver of motorhomes, I can only give you my husband's opinion of the Comformatic gearbox as he was the one who drove it back from Camper UK. Unfortunately, I didn't even get to judge it as a passenger though, as regretfully, I had to drive our car back!  However, we are travelling down to Somerset to Van Bitz today, so I'm looking forward to my first journey in her! 

Hubby arrived home after driving her back from Camper UK a very happy chappy, who seemed well impressed with how well the van and gearbox had performed! He is used to driving automatics, as both our Smart car and our Ford S Max are automatics too and so he had something to compare it to, PLUS he is used to driving a manual Fiat also, as both our previous 2 motorhomes have been Fiats. Our first M/H a Swift; was the older style Fiat 
and our last one; an Auto Trail, was the newer Fiat. His comments re the Comformatic gearbox after the 40 mile journey back home were that the gearbox was a lot better than he had envisaged it would be and it was far superior to the automatic gearbox on our Mercedes Smart car but not quite as smooth as the automatic gearbox on our Ford S Max, which hubby admiringly describes as being "seamless!" Apparantley, he could feel the gears change in the Comformatic whereas with our S Max he cannot - but having said that, this didn't seem to be a major issue for him and he wasn't disappointed by this fact! I know he used to rave about how wonderful he found the manual Fiat to drive in our previous motorhome and judging by his reaction after his first test run, he is even more impressed with the Comformatic!  However, I will keep you and others informed of how we are finding the Comformatic gearbox the more we use the van. I suppose we need a few longer trips under our belts before we can give a more accurate picture of it's performance, so watch this space but ... so far, so good! 

Good luck when you go to see Doug and my guess is that you will leave the Camper UK premises with a new motorhome on order! :wink: You only pass this way once and you're a long time pushing up them there daisies ..... so I say "GO FOR IT" cos one thing's for sure - you can't take it with you! :lol:

Sue


----------



## dawnwynne

Congratulations Sue, it looks like such a lovely motorhome I'm sure you're going to have many happy days in her!!


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, Sue. Your happiness and enthusiasm shine through your posts.

Happy travels!  

Gerald


----------



## 118959

Hope you have many happy years with it.


----------



## SaddleTramp

8O :? 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell

Congratultions Sue-looks a lovely machine!
Enjoy for years!!


----------



## jjs

Hi sue, Thanks for the info JOHN


----------



## JimM

Sonesta said:


> Aw thank you everyone - what lovely things you say and your good wishes have added another dose of happiness to my day!
> 
> Sue


Sue you can be a tonic at times , & going by all the gushing praise you should get @ least 15% discount next van around
Enjoy & Gilbert I hope it dos not rain !!
Take care Jim & Val


----------



## Sonesta

JimM said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw thank you everyone - what lovely things you say and your good wishes have added another dose of happiness to my day!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue you can be a tonic at times , & going by all the gushing praise you should get @ least 15% discount next van around
> Enjoy & Gilbert I hope it dos not rain !!
> Take care Jim & Val
Click to expand...

[hr:181a445f86]

Aw Jim & Val, thank you! 

Ooh as nice as 15% discount would be welcomed, I hope we stick with our new MH for a good few years to come! This is our 3rd in 5 years so me thinks it's time to settle down now lol! 

Hey Jim, you'll love the lights in this one esp as they're all 12v LED's and plenty of em! I'm convinced you and I must have been moths in a former life, so I think you'll be suitably impressed! :wink:

By the way Gilbert's happy cos the sun's shining! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Love n hugs

Sue & Gilb x


----------



## Carper

Hi Sue

Congratulations on your new MH

I am very jealous as we no longer have one...or any plans to get another  

Doug...not the Doug that Sue said she loves


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Sue,

Just caught up with your thread.
I googled your new van - it's gorgeous!!!

Hope you have many happy adventures with her.

Does she (or he) have a name yet?

Hopefully we'll get to see you at Newark.


----------



## skydiver

Hi everyone I visited Sue and Gilbert at Cornish Farm so I could see the Elegance for myself. Its fantastic and I will be buying one to fulltime in. I would like to thank Nick of Vanbitz for the time he spent explaining all the bits of equipment I would need. But a special thank-you to Sue and Gilbert for their hospitallity and kindness showing me their pride and joy. Vince.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Vince, 

It was nice to meet you too and I hope seeing our new motorhome has given you some idea of what you are looking for in your first ever motorhome? 

Thank you for the wine, it was very much appreciated.  

All the best for the future.

Sue & Gilb


----------



## rrusty

Hi Sue & Gilb, 

I know you haven't had your MH for long but what do you thing of the Comfort-matic gearbox

Rusty.


----------



## Sonesta

rrusty said:


> Hi Sue & Gilb,
> 
> I know you haven't had your MH for long but what do you thing of the Comfort-matic gearbox
> 
> Rusty.


Hi Rusty,

Well firstly, I can speak only as a passenger because as yet, I have not driven any of the 3 motorhomes we've owned and whether I will dare to drive our new one, still remains to be seen!  However, I will quote you my husband's findings as the driver and tell you what his opinion is after driving it from Lincolnshire to Somerset and then from Somerset to Birmingham, which is where we are at the moment as we are taking our new M/H to Conrad Andersons tomorrow for them to fit an onboard Gasperini generator.

My husband's comments re the Fiat Comfort Matic robotized gearbox are as follows:

a) Our vehicle pulls off really smoothly both in forward and reverse with NO sign of any judder!

b) Gear changes can be felt but nevertheless, they are extremely smooth considering it is a robotised gearbox. We have a Smart car with a similar semi/automatic gearbox and he finds the Comfort Matic far superior to the smart's gearbox!

c) When driving for some distance on motorways, using the cruise control mode, the cruise control function remains active druing gear changes. Unlike a manual gearbox, which will automatically de-activate the cruise control setting during gear changes. This understandably, makes driving on long motorway stretches very relaxing for the driver.

d) During our recent trip from Lincolnshire to Somerset, (approx 300 miles) we noted the fuel consumption gauge showing it as being 21.7 mpg and this was whilst we were towing our smart car. We would expect this to improve when the engine has done a few thousand miles and of course, when we are not towing our car, the mpg should be even greater. Our previous motorhome; a coachbuilt with a Fiat manual gearbox, on a 5 ton chassis, with a 3.0 litre engine, recorded approx 19.5 mpg when towing. So all in all, considering both vehicles are built on a similar chassis with a similar engine size, our findings have been so far, that the fuel consumption on both the Fiat manual and the Fiat Comfort Matic are very comparable.

I hope this is of some help to you and to others who may be also thinking of changing to a Fiat Comfort Matic robotized gearbox?

Sue


----------



## IrishHomer

Hi Sonesta

That motorhome (I nearly typed van but that didn't seem right) is SOOOOOOOOOOO Gorgeous!!!! It must be weighed down with gadgets and gizmos and it must make you smile every time you look at it. Best of luck and many happy years motorhoming.

Irishhomer - :wave: for Mavis

PS: Are you celebrities whose motorhomes occasionally appear on the net?


----------



## Sonesta

IrishHomer said:


> Hi Sonesta
> 
> That motorhome (I nearly typed van but that didn't seem right) is SOOOOOOOOOOO Gorgeous!!!! It must be weighed down with gadgets and gizmos and it must make you smile every time you look at it. Best of luck and many happy years motorhoming.
> 
> Irishhomer - :wave: for Mavis
> 
> PS: Are you celebrities whose motorhomes occasionally appear on the net?


Oh yes Irishhomer I do keep smiling every time I look at it and I just cannot believe it's ours! 

I never, ever thought when I was a child or as young newlyweds, that we would ever be able to afford to own so much as a car, never mind a lovely motorhome and I consider myself a very fortunate person to now be in a position to be able to afford such a luxury item! I know we've worked jolly hard but so do many others too and so I take nothing for granted and I will never forget how hard the tough times were!

No Irishhomer we are by no means 'celebrities' and wondered why you thought we might be?  Hee hee ...... Our kids will be giggling their heads off when I tell em that you'd asked if we were though!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wish you many happy years of motorhoming too and thank you so much for your good wishes! 

Sue & Gilb


----------

